# Motherboard Temperature Recommendations....



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi,

I am currently monitoring my motherboards temperature.

My setup uses standard fans to keep it cool. I have intentions to change this in the future but not right now.

The most common figures I see is usually between 39°C - 49°C.

As I know nothing about hardware I was wondering if there is a recommended temperature to turn the computer off. For example I would like to know what temperature isn't safe or is considered "too high". If needed I can provide specifications.

Any help is great

Thanks


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

um, depends, idk about the board itself, but i set my Processor to shut down at 167 F

thats about the max, but ask more people


----------



## hammer1 (Jan 19, 2005)

That seems pretty high for a motherboard. 
What cpu are you using and do you have a temp for that?
What sort of fan configuration do you have,how many intake?exhaust? etc.
Any other info you could provide will always be helpful


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gibbs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently monitoring my motherboards temperature.
> 
> ...


If your temperatures don't go above the mid 50's under full load, I don't think you need to do anything to the system, put the money to better use.


----------

